# Munitorum Battlepack review?



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

So I have been looking at getting a munitorum battlepack, I know they are pretty much sold out, but my FLGS manager is kindly procuring one for me from another store. However the 6th ed gamer edition bag didn't seem that great a quality, so I wanted to search around online for some reviews.

The problem is I have only found one review online that wasn't very extensive. So what are people's thoughts of the battlepack? Or can anyone find any review online for it? 

Thanks


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I've only got experience with the old black 'tactical' backpack, and it's awesome. Great build quality, and it's served me well ever since.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah I have seen those, didn't they come out with the first apocalypse? From the looks of things thouhg it is made out of a different material, and the one review I did find they thought it wasn't great quality


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

I have one - It gets used as a schoolbag more than anything but its pretty sturdy! It can be techwashed as well to make it waterproof. Pockets are great, and the bit compartment can hold the trays like it does on the picture. Heaviest I've had it loaded with is 8 Litres water without strain


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Well if its used as a school bag it has to be pretty good if its anything like what mine goes through, what's a techwash?


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

I guess it depends what your looking for.

If you're looking for a themed armypack that can hold a mediocre sized army, in terms of unit sizes and models, then it's awesome. It looks ace and the quality of the bag is very good.

If you're just looking for a army transport, then you get much better value for money on sites like KR Multicase, where you can basically get twice the amount of room for the same price, including books and dice sleeves. But the bags aren't themed.

Now, being a collector at heart (Hell, I bought the ultimate chaos collection, just because it was freakin' awesome!) I can relate to both. But for a review, it depends on your angle.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Its mainly just the general quality that I am looking at, I like the whole themed thing and I know there are probably better products out there, but for one it limited edition (which I am a sucker to) and it has practical uses. The main reason I am asking is that I know there were a lot of issues with the satchel that cam with the gamers edition as they were of varying quality so I wanted to make sure it would be omething that I wouldn't need to be *too* careful with.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Sixty-five quid for a canvas sack from Games Workshop to carry one of their thirty-six quid plastic army cases or just under a hundred quid for a double sized, custom foam, cut specifically to snugly fit your models, backpack from KR Multicase.

Oh, the agony of choice...


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Nordicus said:


> a mediocre sized army


At what point is an army size 'mediocre'? :scratchhead:






I don't think any of the GW bags are worth it; you can get a perfectly serviceable bag from any good clothes retailer, so paying double to get an aquila stamped on it seems retarded (especially since it's hardly a great chore to spray your own army symbol on a bag).


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

MidnightSun said:


> At what point is an army size 'mediocre'?


I meant to write medium, not mediocre. Gah I need more coffee!

Medium to me is around 750-1000 points by the by


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah I get that it is better value to go elsewhere/ buy a different case/ buy your own bag and customise but as I bouth the DV custom cut case, so I think that says everything, but I'm not as bad as I was, hence why i am asking what people's veiws on the quality of the bag is. I understand other bags could hold more, but its whether this holds stuff and won't fall to pieces after a month (or looks like it won't fall to pieces after a month as I doubt many people will have had it that long)


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

A techwash is a treatment that you chuck in the washing machine to waterproof something; just means all my books don't get drenched on these rainy days we seem to be getting so much of


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Ah, sounds quite cool, may need to look into this for pretty much ALL my camping stuff too


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

You'd be better off buying gor-tex in the first place - much better than a tech-wash and a warrantee - Trust me I'm a scout leader!


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Dakingofchaos said:


> Trust me I'm a scout leader!


That alibi doesn't always stand up in court...


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

I told you nothing happened, she was tying my shoelace I swear!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I like mine. My Apocalypse backpack only recently started to really wear out, and that came out what, eight years ago? I was disappointed by the quality of the 6th ed gamers' edition satchel-- the pleather ripped and the strap came off. I had originally not planned on buying the new munitorium backpack for that reason, but after getting them in the store, I decided to go ahead and pick it up. And I'm glad I did-- it isn't as big as the old Apocalypse backpack, and doesn't have as many pouches, but it's very rugged and durable, and I'm really happy with it. To give you a sense of what a beating the Apocalypse backpack took, I travelled with it regularly- used it as my carry-on on international flights, multiple times a year, in addition to using it for its intended purpose of carrying around gaming stuff. And it took eight years of that kind of use before it started to wear out-- it's still perfectly good, if only a bit beaten up now.


----------

